# Lynnhaven Nubians NY sale, and a new buck for Lonesome Doe



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Kaite has a post on this in Off Topic and also information up in For Sale....they have info up on Facebook under Lynnhaven Nubians with some photos and clickable links to pedigrees. She has some grown bucks for sale, Nubian and Lamancha doelings and bucklings and also experimentals. Katie will be driving home from New York to Texas first part of December, with space in her trailer for extra goats, she lives south west of Houston, for a reasonable gas charge. The more animals we bring back the less we will have to pay! 

I am purchasing a buck from Lynnhaven who will be a nice complement to my senior herd sire *B Lynnhaven Great Expectations 90EEE, and also my Kastdemur top and bottom, Nic...so go see what Lynn has for sale if you are looking for something special! I so recommend her stock, lovely Kastedmur breedings with some tweaks with POTF and other names you don't see as often anymore. GE is now a coming 7 year old, healthy as a horse, always negative for CAE and now G6S. And his bloodline milks! She has a buck she has used out of the famous Kastdemur King of the Hill and also Full Service for those Kastdemur fans  Vicki


----------



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

I have looked at Lynnhaven's website several times, but New York is a long way. So I did email her (is her name Lynn?) about a buck. I would like to see some of their relatives, though.


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Alot of the older does photos are up on her website, and she instantly sent me a photo of the dam I am getting the buck out of. She also does show locally and appraise. Also use google.com put the name of the animal in, she has such recognizable names in her paperwork you likely can see generations of family in others websites. She runs a commercial dairy/cheese facility, the only reason things are updated as they are is because Katie is doing an internship there now. It's also why there is the opportunity for shipping. And never let distance keep you from purchasing quality stock, none of the shipping I used this last year by plane was over $300 even with kennel and health certificate. Your talking about a national winning herd, plus she is old like me , I can't imgaine doing all she is doing and trying to update goat photos. Vicki


----------



## Lynn_Theesfeld (Feb 21, 2010)

If I had the extra cash right now you would bet I would be buying something from Lynn  unfortunately anything extra is going into a down payment on a new place :\ On well sounds like shipping isn't to bad- maybe next year


----------



## goatkid (Oct 26, 2007)

I'm going to Convention and could actually pick up a goat there. When I mentioned the possibility, DH was adamant that I not add another doeling to our herd now. Since he cares for the goats when I'm away, I better be willing to compromise. All the Kastdemurs in her lines is tempting, though.


----------



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

Are you bringing your new buck from convention or the December trip?

And I am old too - just a late bloomer. :biggrin


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Katie is bringing him to me on the December trip, she is only over and hour away from me. She is further towards Houston to the west of 45. I am further north of Houston to the East of 45. 

Kathie, my husband will only know about the buck because when we go in that direction, we always stop at his favorite stores and also eat. If I went by myself he would get all pathetic  Vicki


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

Butter him up enough with good food and he won't care what is in the trailer!

links to the goats are on the lynnhaven facebook page.

also they are talking about a route that gets them just south of indiana and into oklahoma then south to texas so they might be coming closer than you think...


----------



## Caprine Beings (Sep 19, 2008)

Tempting! Ever so tempting 
I would love a Lynnhaven buck :sniffle
But we are full at our number here and I'm not culling any to make room. 
We are finally where we want to be---at this point.
Tam


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Well, I am trying but am not getting any additional infor. I am patient though. I am sure she has had a lot of requests for pictures. She will get around to me. I hope.


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

Lanell, did you email? I have had more than one instance when someone sent me an email and I did not recieve it. 

I would love to get something, but alas I don't have the money lying around. So many other things I have to buy seems like.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Yes, I emailed. Twice. Used the email address that was posted on facebook. Now I guess I should reply to her on facebook too.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

What is the link to her website. The one I found in google hasn't been updated since 2006. Or is it just on Facebook these days?


----------



## Ashley (Oct 25, 2007)

I think all the info is on facebook, except some of the older does may be on the website. She can send you pics if you ask for them.


----------



## Cotton Eyed Does (Oct 26, 2007)

That's o.k. I wanted to see these beautiful goats everybody talks about. Was hoping there was a website I could browse through.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

LOL when Katie went up there I told her "GET THAT WEBSITE UPDATED!!!" and she is working on it, she just got permission to start working on the webpage--getting these animals on facebook is a huge accomplishment!

Lynn Flemming is crazyCRAZY busy. I cannot fathom anyone as busy as I but she may be it.They are milking 150 goats, making hundreds of pounds of cheese weekly for many markets PLUS judging and showing actively. Even K who she has doing much of this is still making cheese, running errands and selling at market plus animal chores. They are working like crazy to pull it all off but it may take some time to get pics out, etc.

LaNell I did call K and told her that you had emailed and were wanting info. She said she was in town making deposits at the bank I think then had to go back and had several hrs of animal chores while getting ready for the market tomorrow at union square. so they are aware, just havent been able to get to it.


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Thanks. For the price of the one I want, I would like to see a picture to go along with that pedigree. :biggrin I am planning on that being my Christmas present.


----------



## Qvrfullmidwife (Oct 25, 2007)

I saw the one you want LaNell and I am jealous! (well, I saw the pedigree like you, no pictures yet )

K has asked me which I'd be interested in and I am like you about pictures--I finally told her that I had no issues with ANY of the bloodlines I was seeing, but that she was up there with her hands on the goats, I'd trust her judgement!

I can tell you--when she was first up there she would call home breathless "mom--you should see these goats!" or once "Guess who *I* got to show?" it was so funny, like they were rock stars or something!


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

I just received pictures but they are all side views. I would LOVE to see a front or rear shot. I know how difficult it is to do a million things at the same time though. He is black with a white splash. Side view is good. Feet look good.
Rock star goats. :lol


----------



## sherrie (Jul 22, 2008)

We called Lynn today. She had about a 20 minute conversation with us. Now that I know how busy they are, we were blessed! Lynn said they would have some pictures after convention. Last night, I stared at the pedigrees and pictures 'till my eyeballs were blistered.


----------



## Katarina (Oct 25, 2007)

LaNell--I'm sorry it took us so, long we've been so busy these past few days!!

Her web page hasn't been updated in a couple years. So all her info is on her FB page. 

Ah, so Sherrie is the one that Lynn talked to over 'lunch break'. lol 

Sorry, guys for any delays. We are working as fast as we can to get pictures & info to everyone, but the amount of people who have been interested in them is more then we were expecting, so it is going to take a little bit of time to get the photos for everyone that everyone wants, please bare with us! Thanks!


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

So you aren't like me  I got a photo of the dam, already know the sires family, and sent a deposit? :rofl I could not tell you right now if he is black, brown or purple polka dots...and don't care. Vicki


----------



## Sharpgoat (Feb 7, 2008)

I am so sad I would love to get some goats from Lynn but at this time all my money is going in to the Dairy and building goat pens.
I will just have to buy a doe from Vicki or Katarina later when I have money free again. 
Just so so sad. :sniffle


----------



## prairie nights (Jan 16, 2009)

Frances, 

as Vicki says, there are always nice goats for sale. I found this to be oh, so true. Some are meant to be and some are not, but it doesn't take long for another opportunity to come along


----------



## adillenal (Feb 6, 2009)

Deposit? I had to pay it all up front. Anyway, my Christmas present will be delivered by Katarina and I sure hope I like it. I will have three LaMancha lines that I love all in one package so I am a happy goat owner to be.


----------

